# Comment redemarrer MacOSX par Script



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

Quelqu'un aurai t'il un ptit code ShellUnix ou AppleScript pour faire redemarrer la machine ?

Merci. =))


----------



## brome (22 Août 2002)

Dans le shell, la commande *shutdown -r now* redemarre la machine.
Enfin, il me semble, c'est du moins comme ca que je rebootais ma machine jadis (un amiga sous linux).


----------



## vm (22 Août 2002)

par Applescript

tell application "Finder"
restart
end tell


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

Sous linux ce serait en tant que root bien-sûr : restart alors peut-être depuis le terminal.

a+


----------



## benR (22 Août 2002)

Ca c'est du double post ou je ne m'y connais pas...

Pas la peine de poster 2 fois à deux endroits différents... les dicussions deviennent plus dures à suivre pour ceux qui sont intéressés par la question. En plus, ça n'augmente pas tes chances d'avoir une réponse à ta question...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

quoi qu'est-ce que tu me wacontes-là.
on se sewaient faits bewnés? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## brome (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tigrou:</font><hr />* Sous linux ce serait en tant que root bien-sûr : restart alors peut-être depuis le terminal.
a+  *<hr /></blockquote>
Si je me souviens bien de mes vieux cours d'Unix, pour contourner le probleme des droits du root, il suffit d'attribuer le script au root (*chown root monscript.sh*) puis de lui faire un chmod +s (*chmod +s monscript.sh*) pour que ce script, meme lance par n'importe qui, s'execute avec les droits du root.

bien sur, ces commandes chown et chmod sont a taper en tant que root. Donc se logger en tant que root pour les effectuer, ou bien les faire preceder d'un *sudo*.


----------



## simon (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* Ca c'est du double post ou je ne m'y connais pas...

Pas la peine de poster 2 fois à deux endroits différents... les dicussions deviennent plus dures à suivre pour ceux qui sont intéressés par la question. En plus, ça n'augmente pas tes chances d'avoir une réponse à ta question...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si si tu t'y connais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (23 Août 2002)

Je vais faire un peu le ménage, je vais virer ton post sur Developpement car il a une réponse d'olof qui te propose de faire simplement un restart dans le terminal (tu tapes juste "restart" sans les "" ds le Terminal)

et déplacer ce post si dans le Forums Dev /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

et autre possiblité tu n'as qu'à taper reboot dans le Terminal ca marche aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

Wiii sous le terminal de MACOS X, c'est la commande "reboot" qui marche mais faut avoir les droits administrateurs.

c cool, on apprends plein de truc unix, ici =))

en résumer sous mac OS X:
restart --&gt; marche pas
reboot --&gt; marche sous root
shutdown -r now --&gt; marche sous root

chmod +s ./fichierscript --&gt; marche pas sous un autre login, c bizarre ca ..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

sinon je vais essayer l'apple script ci-dessus.

Merci les gars c cool .. et désolé pour ce double post, je savais pas que les admins du forum étaient aussi attentif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr />* par Applescript

tell application "Finder"
restart
end tell *<hr /></blockquote>

Cette apple script marche sous mac OS 9.x mais pas sous mac OS X.
Dommage ... saurais-tu comment executer un script shell sous Apple Script ?? comme ca mon probleme est réglé.   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par michelvvl:</font><hr />* 

Cette apple script marche sous mac OS 9.x mais pas sous mac OS X.
Dommage ... saurais-tu comment executer un script shell sous Apple Script ?? comme ca mon probleme est réglé.   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

do shell script "tonscript shell" with administrator privileges

je suis pas sur de l'orthographe de administrator privileges /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Août 2002)

michelvvl a dit:
			
		

> *Cette apple script marche sous mac OS 9.x mais pas sous mac OS X.*



ignoring application responses
	tell application "Finder" to restart
end ignoring


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

Pendant qu'on est dans ce sujet, il y a des application comme 4D server qui a besoin des droit root pour utiliser la publication web sur le port 80.

J'ai entendu dire qu'on pouvait demarrer sous root pour lancer les application qui ont besoin des droit root comme 4D puis le fermer et reouvrir un compte normal pour plus de sécurité. Toue en conservant l'application 4D actif.
Avez-vous une petite idée dessus ??

Sinon je teste les scripts, sinon ya deja le apple script avec le "ignoring application response" qui fonctionne. =)

Merci c cool d'apprendre des trucs avec vous  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

